# www/npm requires python27?



## Cthulhux (May 12, 2020)

Dependencies from www/npm


```
gmake : devel/gmake
node>=0.8.0 : www/node
python3.7 : lang/python37
```

Yet:

`# pkg install -nM npm`


```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
	npm: 6.12.1
	python27: 2.7.18
```

How can I skip the Python 2.7 dependency?


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2020)

www/node has a _build_ dependency on Python 2.7
www/npm has a _run_ dependency on the default Python (that's 3.7).  

Looking at the dates of PR 245500 I suspect you're looking at the quarterly packages. Which probably doesn't have this change yet as it was committed _after_ 2020Q2 was branched.


----------



## Cthulhux (May 12, 2020)

Ah, indeed. So I'll need to wait for 2020Q3...

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2020)

Cthulhux said:


> So I'll need to wait for 2020Q3...


Or switch to use the latest packages.


----------

